# PC für WoW



## Dimiherøi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

und zwar suche ich einen neuen PC für WoW da meiner solangsam den geist aufgibt. 
Der Pc sollte aber nicht viel kosten aber es soll für WoW reichen das ich es mit Addons mit guten fps zahlen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen. 

Und noch ne Frage funktionieren dual core prozessoren auch unter XP?

Mein derzeitiges System 
Ghz 3,06
Ram 1Gb
Graka 265 mb 

so das sind eig. die wichtigsten Punkte 



plz help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (27. Dezember 2009)

Die einzige Hardwaretechnische Schranke, die mir spontan einfällt, war bei XP ne Grenze von, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege habs net genau im Kopf, 
3 GB RAM.

Diese Schranke existiert aber auch nur bei XP 32 Bit aka Standard XP.


----------



## Bobbysir (27. Dezember 2009)

was erwartest du nun ?
sollen wir dir die hardware aufschreiben die du kaufen sollst oder was möchtest du ?


----------



## KellerK1nd (27. Dezember 2009)

Dimiherøi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und zwar suche ich einen neuen PC für WoW da meiner solangsam den geist aufgibt.
> Der Pc sollte aber nicht viel kosten aber es soll für WoW reichen das ich es mit Addons mit guten fps zahlen spielen kann
> ...



Huhu.

Also willst du einen neuen PC kaufen, oder deinen aufrüsten, ich sag mal deine 3,05GHz sind ja schon mal eine gesunde Vorraussetzung. Ich denke auch vom Ausrüsten müßte der Arbeitsspeicher kein Problem sein, die wichtigste Frage wäre, was für ein Mainboard hast du? Denn ich würde versuchen deinen Rechner aufzurüsten, das ist aber abhängig von den Ausgangskomponenten. Was für eine Grafikkarte genau hast du? 256 MB haben viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du doch lieber einen neuen PC kaufen wollen, um es nur spielen zu wollen reicht denke ich schon ein Rechner der um die 300 Euro kostet, wobei du dann nur mit den geringsten Grafikdetails spielen kannst. Das A und O bei WoW ist eine perfekte Mischung aus gutem CPU, Grafikkarte und Netzwerkkarte. Die Systemressourcen von WoW kenn ich jetzt nicht aus dem FF.

Dualcore-Prozessoren laufen auch unter XP.

Tante Edit:



> was erwartest du nun ?
> sollen wir dir die hardware aufschreiben die du kaufen sollst oder was möchtest du ?



Nicht sehr konstruktiv.



> Die einzige Hardwaretechnische Schranke, die mir spontan einfällt, war bei XP ne Grenze von, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege habs net genau im Kopf,
> 3 GB RAM.
> 
> Diese Schranke existiert aber auch nur bei XP 32 Bit aka Standard XP.



Ganz genau sind es 3,25 GB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiherøi (27. Dezember 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Also willst du einen neuen PC kaufen, oder deinen aufrüsten, ich sag mal deine 3,05GHz sind ja schon mal eine gesunde Vorraussetzung. Ich denke auch vom Ausrüsten müßte der Arbeitsspeicher kein Problem sein, die wichtigste Frage wäre, was für ein Mainboard hast du? Denn ich würde versuchen deinen Rechner aufzurüsten, das ist aber abhängig von den Ausgangskomponenten. Was für eine Grafikkarte genau hast du? 256 MB haben viele.
> 
> ...




danke für den Beitrag ^^ 

also Mainboard kann ich dir nicht sagen aber damit kann ich nicht viel anstellen da ich den Ram schonmal erhöht habe beim kauf hatte er gerade mal 512 mb 

und eig. hatte ich vor einen neuen PC zu kaufen leider hab ich da kein plan und hoffe ihr könnt helfen 
z.b. auf welchen seiten man einen guten PC bekommt. 

und 3 gb Ram reichen ja eig. für WoW also brauch ich kein Betriebssystem kaufen und kann einfach mein Xp weiter benutzen. 
so preislich hab ich an ca. 350 € gedacht


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier antwortet eh jeder was anderes. Wende dich mit deinem Anliegen bitte an das *PC-Technik-Forum* Dort sind die Experten, aber nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/reportet (zum verschieben)


----------



## jeef (27. Dezember 2009)

Also 400-500€ solltest du schon ausgeben,
sonst bleibste ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau deiner derzeitigen Komponenten.


----------



## Dimiherøi (27. Dezember 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Also 400-500€ solltest du schon ausgeben,
> sonst bleibste ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau deiner derzeitigen Komponenten.



also ich will da jetzt auch nicht jeden Grafikeffekt haben ^^


----------



## Esqueleto (27. Dezember 2009)

So hier sind mal 3 Beispiele

@ hier der Orignalbeitrag --> Der ideale Gaming-PC



450€

AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
MSI 770-C45
_Alternativ: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P oder Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
4GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL7
_Alternativ: 4GB OCZ 1333MHz CL7
HD 4870
_Alternativ: GTS 250 oder HD 5750 oder HD 4770
be quiet Pure Power 530W
_Alternativ: Enermax PRO82+ 425W oder be quiet Straight Power 450W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
_Alternativ: Samsung F3 500GB
LG GH22
_Alternativ: Samsung SH-S223F oder Sony AD-7240S
Xigmatek Asgard
_Alternativ: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy oder Cooler Master Elite 33x
______________________________________________


550€

AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
_Alternativ: Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
_Alternativ: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H oder MSI 770-C45 oder ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
4GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL7
_Alternativ: 4GB OCZ 1333MHz CL7
HD 4890
_Alternativ: HD 4870 oder GTX 260 oder HD 5770
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W (KM)
_Alternativ: Cougar CM 550W (KM) oder Enermax PRO82+ 525W oder be quiet Pure Power 530W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
_Alternativ: Samsung F3 500GB
LG GH22
_Alternativ: Samsung SH-S223F oder Sony AD-7240S
Cooler Master Centurion 534
_Alternativ: Xigmatek Midgard oder Antec Three Hundred


______________________________________________

850€

AMD:
Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (125W)
_Alternativ: Phenom II X4 945 (95W)
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
_Alternativ: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H oder MSI 770-C45 oder ASUS M4A79XTD EVO

oder

Intel:
Core i5-750 Boxed
MSI P55-CD53
_Alternativ: ASUS P7P55D oder Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3

restliche Komponenten:
4GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL7
_Alternativ: 4GB OCZ 1333MHz CL7
HD 5870
_Alternativ: HD 5850
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W (KM)
_Alternativ: Cougar CM 550W (KM) oder Enermax PRO82+ 525W oder be quiet Pure Power 530W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
_Alternativ: Samsung F3 500GB
LG GH22
_Alternativ: Samsung SH-S223F oder Sony AD-7240S
Cooler Master CM 690
_Alternativ: Xigmatek Midgard




Viel Spass

Mfg Esqu


----------



## The Future (27. Dezember 2009)

Dimiherøi schrieb:


> also ich will da jetzt auch nicht jeden Grafikeffekt haben ^^


Ich würde so viel ausgeben hätte ich mir nicht eine bessere Grafikkarte noch dazu gekauft hätte ich es nur bei schatten aus und mittlere details spielen können.

Ps: Habe mir füe 100 Euro mehr eine bessere grafikkarte gekauft nun kann ich alles auf hoch mit schatten an.


----------



## Chillers (27. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich würde so viel ausgeben hätte ich mir nicht eine bessere Grafikkarte noch dazu gekauft hätte ich es nur bei schatten aus und mittlere details spielen können.
> 
> Ps: Habe mir füe 100 Euro mehr eine bessere grafikkarte gekauft nun kann ich alles auf hoch mit schatten an.



Stehe auch vor dem Problem. Einige haben sich Computer wohl von CSL in Hannover zusammenstellen lassen-
sonst noch wer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab nun ein PC auf einer Seite zusammengestellt 


*Netzteil i:* 350 Watt, 120mm Lüfter, leise

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 				3072MB DDR2 800Mhz 

*Grafikkarte:* 1024 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT220 PCI-E

*Prozessor:* Athlon II X2 215, 2x 2.7Ghz

das müsste doch für WoW mit paar Addons locker reichen oder? und die Grafik kann ich da auch sicher etwas erhöhen.

und kosten würde er 348,98 						€


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

Du hast komische Kriterien.
Das Netzteil - nun ja, ich würds etwas schwach einschätzen. "Normal" sind 450+ Watt, da die meisten Netzteile eine durchschnittliche effizienz von 70-80% haben.
Grafikram ist auch eher ein zweites Kriterium. Was nützt dir ein 1000 Liter Becken (Grafikram), wenn du da mit einem Strohalm Wasser reinpumpst, dieses aber schneller abfließt? Nix, ist nur sinnloser Überschuss, der verwaltet werden muss.
Mit nVidia kenn ich mich zZ wenig aus, aber war der GT220 nicht auf selbigem Niveau wie eine 86er GT?
Ich weiß es nicht sicher.

Was ich dir aber sicher sagen kann:
Warte auf die Antworten der anderen Freaks hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw von deinem obrigen System geh ich von einem etwas sehr angestaubten System aus.
Lasse dich nicht vom ersten Post täuschen. 3Ghz klingt zwar heutzutage noch recht viel bzw normal, da die meisten CPUs zwischen 2-3Ghz liegen. ABER (!) diese haben auch mehr Kerne. Sprich rein Theoretisch und sehr stark vereinfacht (und genauso falsch) könntest du einen Dualcore mal 4 rechnen - von der Leistung her.

Ein 400€ System ist allerding hier schon im bau. Schiel mal mit rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2342481

LG
Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (28. Dezember 2009)

Dimiherøi schrieb:


> also ich hab nun ein PC auf einer Seite zusammengestellt
> 
> 
> *Netzteil i:* 350 Watt, 120mm Lüfter, leise
> ...



Und du bist dir sicher, dass in deiner Auflistung nicht noch ein neues Mainboard fehlt? Desweiteren würde ich sonst mal hier reinschauen, da hast du genug Vorschläge. Das Ganze geht zwar erst bei 450€ los, aber wenn du Dinge wie Laufwerk und Gehäuse schon hast, kannst das ja wieder abziehen und landest bei 300-400€.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, dass in deiner Auflistung nicht noch ein neues Mainboard fehlt? Desweiteren würde ich sonst mal hier reinschauen, da hast du genug Vorschläge. Das Ganze geht zwar erst bei 450€ los, aber wenn du Dinge wie Laufwerk und Gehäuse schon hast, kannst das ja wieder abziehen und landest bei 300-400€.




wieso ich hab ein Mainboard dort ^^ ich hab hier nur nicht hingeschrieben 
die anderen Teile vom alten PC kann ich leider nicht verwenden da er weiterhin benutzt wird. 

ja aber müsste das System müsste doch nur für WoW reichen oder?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Dezember 2009)

@ Dimiherøi

Also im Moment habe ich keine Zeit hier großartig ein System zu posten, aber bist du dir sicher, dass du dir das holen willst, was du ausgelistet hast? Eine große Steigerung gegenüber deinem alten System scheint es jedenfalls nicht zu sein.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

also hab mir jetzt überlegt 100 euro draufzupacken also 450 bekomm ich da was gutes? 
was für seiten gibt es den die auch den Rechner dan zusammen bauen?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

hardwareversand.de

Ist so ziemlich einer der günstigsten Anbieter. Was den PC selbst angeht: Nimm den 450€ PC aus dem Sticky. Du scheinst, mit Verlaub, recht wenig Ahnung von der Materie zu haben. Die PCs im Sticky sind für ihre Preisbereiche optimal abgestimmt.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de
> 
> Ist so ziemlich einer der günstigsten Anbieter. Was den PC selbst angeht: Nimm den 450€ PC aus dem Sticky. Du scheinst, mit Verlaub, recht wenig Ahnung von der Materie zu haben. Die PCs im Sticky sind für ihre Preisbereiche optimal abgestimmt.



hm ich finde da irgendwie nicht die Pcs :S


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135543

Lesen scheint manchmal echt kompliziert zu sein... :x


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135543
> 
> Lesen scheint manchmal echt kompliziert zu sein... :x



ich dachte du meinst den Sticky auf Hardwareversand ^^ 

also ich hab nun was 
ich habe mir ein Netzteil mit 550 Watt genommen da ein Kollege meinte die 400 könnten knapp werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sagt ihr dazu? soll ich es so kaufen?


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

... ich bin nicht dein Kollege xD

für 20glocken mehr bekommste noch ne bessere graka (4870, ist aber recht irrelevant)... aber wenn ich so drüberfliege fehlt ein CPU kühler? der Standard ist ganzschön... shice ^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Nimm bitte kein Xilence-Netzteil. Da kannst dir genauso nen polnischen Silvesterböller in den PC basteln.
Die 400 W reichen im Grunde relativ locker für die 4770 und den X2 550. Da wird nix knapp. Nimm das Netzteil ausm Sticky, das ist Markenware und liefert die Power auch stabil und hat hohe Effizenzwerte.
Und was die 20€ angeht: Wenn du schon 20 für ne Grafikkarte rauflegst nimm gleich ne 5750/5770. Die bringt nochmal nen gutes Stück mehr und hat Dx11.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

hoppla, wusste garnich das die so günstig sind.. o.o
was sagste zum Kühler?
Ich mein die 10&#8364; oder wie viel der Arctic Cooling Freezer kostet ist nicht die Welt, der Leistungstechnische und hörtbare Unterschied schon. Versteh sowieso nicht, wieso der nicht "standard" ist und auf boxed gesetzt wird - wahrscheinlich nur um in der Preisspanne zu bleiben ^.-


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Boxed ist haltn Radaubruder. Muss er wissen, ob ers leise® haben will. Ausreichend in Sachen Temperatur ist der sicherlich. Nur halt ne halbe Turbine.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

So 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so passt es aber nun oder? 
kostet so nun 518,45 €
und die bauen auch den zusammen muss ich da dan irgendwas ankreuzen damit die es machen? oder wird das Automatisch gemacht?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du zur Kasse gehst unter Service Zusammenbau auswählen. Kostet dich halt nochmal 20€. Musst du wissen, ob du dirs zutraust oder lieber 20€ investierst.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Dimiherøi schrieb:


> so passt es aber nun oder?



Nein, tut es nicht. Schau doch mal deinen Kühler an und welcher Sockel da steht. Das ist ein Intel-Sockel.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht. Schau doch mal deinen Kühler an und welcher Sockel da steht. Das ist ein Intel-Sockel.



oh aber den kann ich ja ohne bedenken nehmen 
Arctic Freezer xtreme Rev 2.0, alle Sockel


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst auch den nehmen:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=669

Kostet nur die Hälfte. Denn, wenn du mehr ausgeben möchtest, dann würde ich gleich was anderes nehmen.

Und vom Netzteil her gibt es auch billigeres, was brauchbar wäre.

Als Beispiel:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...49&agid=240


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst auch den nehmen:
> 
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=669
> 
> ...




kannst du bitte dan auch das Netzteil posten? wenns geht 
eig. war es anfangs geplant nur 350 euro auszugeben ^^

ah danke dir


----------



## KellerK1nd (28. Dezember 2009)

Sieht so weit gut aus. Ich würde die 20 Euro investieren, wenn du wirklich keinen Plan hast. Schau mal ob die Garantie für zusammenbauen geben, oder wenigstens eine Gewährleistung. Dann sind die 20 Euronen auch gut investiert, aber 550 Euro für nen Mittelmäßigen ZockerPC ist ok, ich hab schließlich mal 1800 Euro ausgegeben, da hatte ich vor einem Jahr einen High-End-Zockrechner, heute auch nur noch ein hochwertiger Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber er tut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dir die Grafikleistung nicht ausreicht, kannst du ja irgendwann mal weiter aufstocken.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Na, dann nimm halt gleich ein ganz billiges Netzteil:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...66&agid=240

Auch das erfüllt die Anforderungen. Die Werte stimmen. Ist halt ein Sparmodell. So zum Beispiel sind die Kabel nicht ummantelt. Aber das wird dich ja wohl kaum interessieren.
Und die inneren Werte stimmen da auch.

@über mir:

2 Jahre Gewährleistung sind hier gesetzlich verankert. Da muss er nichts schauen. Die hat er immer. Garantie ist ne andere Baustelle und die gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

danke für die Hilfe wenn das Netzteil reicht dan werde ich es nun auch nehmen jetzt kostet der knapp unter 500 Euro das geht noch 
kauf den mir nicht in diesem Monat sondern erst im nächstem. 

ich denke ich werde lieber die 20 Euro bezahlen also ich dan daran rumbastel


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Dann frag lieber im nächsten Monat nochmal nach wenn du dir den PC kaufen willst... im PC Markt ändert sich alles so schnell.. =/


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Bei der CPU ist auch noch Sparpotenzial:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1242&ref=13

Der 550er X2 ist nicht in jeder Hinsicht schneller. Spiele profitieren oft von einen großen L2-Cache und da hat der 250er mehr. Der 550er hat nur 1 MB, dafür aber L3-Cache.
Der 550er ist auch ursprünglich kein Dualcore, sondern ein kaputter Quadcore. Sein Cache-Design wurde ursprünglich für nen nativen Quad konzipiert. Und da geht man inzwischen den Weg über den Drei-Stufen-Cache. Bei einen Dualcore muss das nicht immer von Vorteil sein.

Das siehst du auch in diversen Benchmarks. Der 250er ist oft fast gleichschnell und sogar auch ab und an ein wenig schneller. Schau dir mal das an:

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu/p...edition/s03.php

Da tut sich nicht viel. Wenn du jetzt sagst, daß du nur Wow zocken willst und einfach nur billig wegkommen willst, dann reicht dir der 250er auch. 
Kannst ja mal bisschen googeln, bezüglich der zwei CPU's. Es gibt Spiele, da schafft der 250er sogar ein paar FPS mehr. Vielleicht ist Wow auch dabei. Ansonsten nehmen sich die zwei Prozzis meist nicht viel.


----------



## Dimiherøi (28. Dezember 2009)

dan nehm ich lieber den 250er 

@ *Xerivor : ich denke das tut nix zu sache da ich damit fast nur WoW spielen werde *


----------



## KellerK1nd (28. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Na, dann nimm halt gleich ein ganz billiges Netzteil:
> 
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...66&agid=240
> 
> ...






Dimiherøi schrieb:


> danke für die Hilfe wenn das Netzteil reicht dan werde ich es nun auch nehmen jetzt kostet der knapp unter 500 Euro das geht noch
> kauf den mir nicht in diesem Monat sondern erst im nächstem.
> 
> ich denke ich werde lieber die 20 Euro bezahlen also ich dan daran rumbastel



Man steckt ja nie drin. Hab auch mal einen Kühler montiert, danach ging nix mehr. Naja aus Schaden wird man schlau. ^^ Und wenn denen das passiert, dann haben auch sie den Schaden, von daher sind 20 Euro denk ich gut investiert.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja, wenn er möchte, kann er die 20 Euro ja investieren. Aber er baut ja eh nichts selbst, also ist für alles nur allein Hardwareversand.de verantwortlich. Und auch wenn man selber baut, wenn es nachgewiesener Maßen Eigenverschulden war, dann ist auch nichts mit Garantie. 

Nochmal zum Rechner:

Meiner Meinung nach würde auch eine ATI 4770 reichen, die kaum langsamer ist, als eine 5750. Die 4770 kostet nur 80 Euro. Wenn man sich die Benchmarks so anschaut, dann ist eine 5750 nicht mal durchgehend schneller als eine 4770, sondern nicht selten auch langsamer.

Allein für Wow macht eine 5750 keinen Sinn. Zu Glauben, daß Wow irgendwann mal DirectX11 bekommt, ist in meinen Augen doch sehr optimistisch. Und DirectX 10.1 hat die 4770 auch. Und nichtmal das ist in Wow implementiert.

Wieso also keine 4770, die 40 Euro billiger ist?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der PC *ausschließlich* für WoW genutzt wird hast du natürlich Recht.
Ich für meinen Teil denk mir immer: Da kauftst du nen neuen PC und dann zockst nur WoW. Jetz wo die neuen Titel alle gut laufen kannste doch mal den einen oder anderen ausprobieren. Und dann ärgert man sich nicht doch 20 oder 40 Euro mehr investiert zu haben.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo, stimmt schon. Ging mir ehrlich gesagt genauso. Aber er scheint sich ja sehr sicher zu sein, daß er nur Wow spielen will, bzw. wird.


----------

